# Inscribed Straps



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I have a few watches with inscribed rubber straps. Love em or loath them lets see a few :yes:

Tissot.



Wocher got?

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Only got two in my collection, one of which you will recognise mate...:





:thumbs_up:


----------

